# Dell R610 locking up every so often

## ckenda1

When it locks up I get the following message in the syslog

"Sep  6 07:55:42 venom kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 4, t=1322 jiffies)"

I look at the NMI backtrace for CPU 7 for the offending application and I see this "Sep  6 07:55:42 venom kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-gentoo-r3 #1 0XDN97/PowerEdge R610"

Is CPU 7 (core 4 on CPU2) going bad?

What else should I be looking for?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Carl

----------

## Zentoo

Hi !

 I've the same problem since 5 days. I'm trying to find the problem and it seems related to the kernel.

I'm using:

```
Linux Zentoo-1 2.6.35-zen2 #7 ZEN SMP Fri Oct 15 00:50:37 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Which kernel version do you have ?

When i'm looking for the frequency of the freeze, i get this:

```
grep "rcu_sched_state" /var/log/messages

Oct 10 04:38:42 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 3, t=10002 jiffies)

Oct 10 04:39:09 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 3, t=10003 jiffies)

Oct 10 04:39:33 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 3, t=10006 jiffies)

Oct 10 04:39:55 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 3, t=14063 jiffies)

Oct 13 01:50:59 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 7 (t=48554 jiffies)

Oct 13 01:50:59 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { vboxnetflt 0 vboxdrv 7 nvidia(P)} (detected by 2, t=48554 jiffies)

Oct 13 01:51:20 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 7, t=20385 jiffies)

Oct 13 01:54:32 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 2, t=10201 jiffies)

Oct 13 01:55:07 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 5, t=11711 jiffies)

Oct 14 08:45:37 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 5} (detected by 1, t=10002 jiffies)

Oct 15 11:16:08 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 7 (t=25647 jiffies)

Oct 15 11:16:08 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0 3

Oct 15 14:17:58 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0 5} (detected by 3, t=12290 jiffies)

Oct 15 19:29:24 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 6, t=23494 jiffies)

Oct 15 21:35:17 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 0 (t=18774 jiffies)

Oct 15 21:35:17 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 4 (t=18774 jiffies)

Oct 15 21:35:17 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0 4

Oct 15 23:28:24 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 7, t=11714 jiffies)

Oct 16 06:48:52 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0} (detected by 7, t=11720 jiffies)

Oct 16 07:08:40 Zentoo-1 kernel: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0 5 6} (detected by 2, t=14046 jiffies)

```

----------

## ckenda1

I was using gentoo-sources 2.6.35-r4 at the time.

I downgraded to a 2.6.34 kernel and the issue went away.

I am unsure if further revisions of gentoo-sources 2.6.35 (ie. r10) have resolved the issue.  It may have, but because this is a production server, I can't take the risk right this minute with further downtime.

I currently run 2.6.34-r11.

----------

